# Simple knitting pattern for sweater?



## KittyD

I'd like to make a basic sweater for the pups, but I don't really have skills other than knit and perl and simple increases and decreases.

Any suggestions?


----------



## *Princess*

have a look online. search google  there is knitting books for dog clothes x


----------



## KittyD

I know but I find many many knitting patterns to be confusing 
I'm not an advanced knitter.


----------



## *Princess*

haha same here!! can you crochet? i find crocheting is much easier and you can make up your own pattern  x


----------



## I<3Gizmo

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/pets.php

This is where i get a lot of my patterns from!! I hope it helps! Happy knitting!!


----------



## stella

I knit dog jumpers made to measure got the pattern of the internet its for wylie the chi really easy to do.


----------



## ChiBean

Here is a link to some patterns if you are still interested:
autumnblossomknits


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I came across this one and was going to test it out as soon as I finish a baby blanket I am working on. It is pretty simple since it is mainly stockinette stitching. This also makes it easy to modify

Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.


----------

